# November Blues



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I cant seem to put together a decent outing in Nov. this yr or last, if this week dont pan out next yr Buckeye is dead to me in Nov. I tried 3 different areas this morning for nothing but to lose some sleep, I will try again this eve in different areas.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

The Buck has been tough on me also this month. We are competing with millions of shad for the affections of a few eyes. Not the I have alot of history at buckeye but the amount of bait fish is off the chart in my opinion. Makes for tough conditions. Did manage 3 last night on char/red head HF in size 10 and 1 on a joshy in white. Retrieve was steady. They are out there, good luck.


----------



## whitey woods (Feb 22, 2012)

NOV has been awesome for me.....Im fishing erie and indian using husky jerks....I have caught well over 100 plus eyes and saugeye JUST THIS MONTH ALONE......The times you fish and the presentation is key.....super slow is working for me and the later night bite...


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

****** woods said:


> NOV has been awesome for me.....Im fishing erie and indian using husky jerks....I have caught well over 100 plus eyes and saugeye JUST THIS MONTH ALONE......The times you fish and the presentation is key.....super slow is working for me and the later night bite...


Not challenging your ability as a fisherman at all, but those two places I would label "best odds for successfully catching eyes."


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Jsh and allbraid, don't get discouraged. The water temps haven't even gotten cold enough to kill the masses of shad. Buckeye has been good in a few areas, but once the shad start to die, it should be game on. Just ask shortdrift, the fish are there.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

lol I know the fish are in the lake I just cant find them, but I will trust me. Hitting the bank at least 3 to 5 times a week and in a boat 3 times in the last 3 weeks (the blind squirrel) is bound to stumble upon his prize soon, probably in December. Very happy for you WW 14 post in a yr thank you for your contribution to the site.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea like steve said jsh, just keep pluggin away! Both october and november have been pretty decent. And has been very hit or miss(at least for me an a couple I fish with), One night I went out an got 10 next nite 22 the next two 0 and 1 the next two nights. And not just out your way,other places I fish as well. The last two nights have been slow with only 4 fish ea. night. But did hit a 25 incher tonight as fat as could be, almost topping my pb. keep at it,itll turn around!


----------



## whitey woods (Feb 22, 2012)

jshbuckeye Whats 14 post in a year got to do with anything?I was just saying what is working for me.I DONT HAVE TIME to post over 2000 times im busy catching eyes not reading and posting about them.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Slippy, Im one of those guys that allways thinks the Big One is coming on the next cast...addictive gene......this past Dec and Jan were my best months hoping for a repeat. Good luck and tight lines


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

****** woods said:


> NOV has been awesome for me.....Im fishing erie and indian using husky jerks....I have caught well over 100 plus eyes and saugeye JUST THIS MONTH ALONE......The times you fish and the presentation is key.....super slow is working for me and the later night bite...


Hey, ******, what size Husky Jerk do you like for saugeye? Thanks.


----------



## whitey woods (Feb 22, 2012)

enthusiast said:


> hey, ******, what size husky jerk do you like for saugeye? Thanks.


i use husky jerk 12 blue and chrome


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey ****** ever try a number 14 husky i used to use a 12 all the time but now use bigger one still get usual fish but have got more large fish on the bigger jerk. Yeah indian can be candy Capitol in 2 nights last week over 45 one night and 30 another. Curious ****** what has been your biggest eye from Erie this month and Saugeye from Indian.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I only have a single Husky Jerk in my box and it is the 14 in fire tiger. I always used the Rogues for bass in the large size--about the same size as the Husky Jerk 14. 

I've never used jerk baits for saugeye, only for bass. Back in the day, when jerk baits were first introduced, bass had never seen anything like the suspending Rogues. They were stupid for a jerk bait. That large Rogue caught every size of bass. 

The usual presentation was slap slap slap, kind of like an underwater Zara Spook. When the water was cold bass would still hit the Rogue if it was slowly swept with the rod tip in short pulls or an ultra slow retrieve. 

If I understand you guys right, that is how you catch saugeye with a suspending jerk bait.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

They will hit it most retrieves. Early in the year thefaster you can generally work it.... My fav. is cast,real down fast(to get lure to depth) Then I will twitch twitch pause with my rod. Then reel in the slack without moveing the lure. Usually feel that tap on the pause or imediatly after..... The other night it was a SLOW twitch followed by a long puase,then reel in slack,and repeat.... The fish seem to just suck in the stick bait and turn.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Anyone else going after them tonight in the lil rain we are sapose to get? Slight wind from the N. I'll be over at FB huntin around.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

fished from 630pm-130am and around 1030 finally hit some stick bait fish for about the next hr/ hr and a half i had 5 with the biggest going 22 1/4(thanks to allbraid for grabbing him.. Mike ended up with more hooks in him that the fish had)

Watched an older gentleman fall on the rocks tonight and bust his head, Mike and I ran over to assist and he had a knot in his forehead the size of a golf ball... BE CAREFUL OUT THERE GUYS it couldve ended way worse than it did


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

93stratosfishnski said:


> fished from 630pm-130am and around 1030 finally hit some stick bait fish for about the next hr/ hr and a half i had 5 with the biggest going 22 1/4(thanks to allbraid for grabbing him.. Mike ended up with more hooks in him that the fish had)
> 
> Watched an older gentleman fall on the rocks tonight and bust his head, Mike and I ran over to assist and he had a knot in his forehead the size of a golf ball... BE CAREFUL OUT THERE GUYS it couldve ended way worse than it did


OH BOY, You had it now. PUttin reports on the world wide web. What r u thinking. The boys that own buckeye are gonna have a fit man!! And if you didnt ''spot jump'' So much you may catch more Silly saugeye fisherman steeling other peeps spots Shame,shame,shame.. You just just stick to carp fishing! Less people gripe when you catch those!:Banane26:


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I sat next to 93stratosF&S throwing the same stick and same retrieve, and watched him catch fish.................thanks for the lesson in how to catch fish on a stickbait. Went out today and got some smaller dia line will give it a try tonight.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

allbraid said:


> I sat next to 93stratosF&S throwing the same stick and same retrieve, and watched him catch fish.................thanks for the lesson in how to catch fish on a stickbait. Went out today and got some smaller dia line will give it a try tonight.


Dont worry the little @&& has done it to me to! Kudos on saveing the big fish of the night!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

allbraid said:


> I sat next to 93stratosF&S throwing the same stick and same retrieve, and watched him catch fish.................thanks for the lesson in how to catch fish on a stickbait. Went out today and got some smaller dia line will give it a try tonight.


yeah i dont think that thick of braid was helping you any, granted buckeye is alot murkier than other lakes and it was nighttime.. something in the 2/10 4/15 variety should be a little better


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dont worry the little @&& has done it to me too


i'm pretty youve got me 4:1 and 4:2 the last couple times we fished bobbo.. i had to leave you at home this trip so i could catch a few, i already stole your lure color/brand/size..lol


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

picked up the 2/10 went out last night and picked up 2 short fish pretty quick(didnt have long to fish) but I could actually feel the lure.....think my luck will improve. I just keep tuning.............thanks


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

3 strait days of catching out here next yr in November I will find a different lake or at least something productive to do.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Glad to here your catching again Jeff! Been a good week thats fo sure!


----------

